# AC Leak



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a 2000 Frontier, and have been having to add a can of freon every month or so. I put in some leak detector and finally was able to locate the leak, but now I dont know what part I need.

I have attached a pic to help illustrate, but basically, it is leaking where the rubber hose meets the aluminum piping coming from the compresser. There is no hose clamp or any other type clamp visable, so I don't know if I need to replace the whole compressor or if there is a way to replace the hose. I assume there is some type of O ring in there that my be faulty as well. Please let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

To me (your photo isn't that sharp) the fitting inside the circle is a crimped fitting where the rubber barrier line attaches to the metal line. To fix, you'll need to evacuate/recover the R134a, replace the line with a new one, then pull a good vacuum and replace your R134a. So if you don't have recovery equipment to do that legally, your R134a seems to be leaking out anyway (and that's apparently legally "OK"), you'd still need to get a vacuum pump and gauges to do the job correctly. 

You can purchase a new line, or some shops can fix yours after you take it off the truck (I had that done on my B2200 truck). Some shops will make up a new hose as well. See http://www.acsource.net or Automotive Air Conditioning Parts & Equipment - ACKITS.COM for replacement lines or repair estimates.


----------



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I am sure I have no coolant in there currently, so not really needing to evacuate the system. My main question is how to remove the hose? I do not see a clamp of any kind. Once I get the new hose in place, I will take it to a shop for a charge.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*HOSE*

THERE IS ONE BOLT ON EACH END OF THE HOSE. IT COMES WITH THE ALUMINUM PIPE. IF YOU WANT A PRICE ON THAT HOSE I CAN GIVE YOU A PRICE I WORK FOR CERRITOS NISSAN. I JUST NEED YOUR VIN NUMBER


----------



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

RB,

Thanks for the info......I just returned from BAP/GEON and ordered the part when I read your reply. After talking with them, you are correct. I thought I was only replacing the rubber hose, and did not realize it was all one piece: The aluminum tubing and the rubber hose must all be replaced as one part.

One last question. Since all my freon leaked out, after I replace the hose, what do I need to charge the system with? Coolant only or do I need oil? If so, what ratio???

THanks to all.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*FREON*

AT AUTO ZONE IM SURE THEY HAVE PR-134A FREON. MAKE SURE YOU GET A CAN THAT HAS A GUAGE. ON YOUR HOOD THERE SHOULD BE A GREEN A/C STICKER. IT WILL SHOW YOU HOW MUCH TO PUT IN. SOMETHING LIKE 1.1LBS.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

The residue you see is oil that has leaked mixed with dust/dirt. Most people would add one ounce of the correct type of oil, just pour it in when you have the old line off the truck, replace with new line. Pull good vacuum 29 vacuum or more for 45 minutes, seal off, look for drop in vacuum after 15 minutes. If very little or no drop, add correct amount of R134a. 

Freon is a DuPont trade name for R-12, you don't have that.


----------

